# Tannin-stained water?



## CarolineBoo (Jun 27, 2009)

Just wondering what tannin stained water is, as we have just bought a Diamond Tetra, and apparently these like tannin stained. And I cant find anywhere what it is. 
So thank you for any help in advance.
Caroline


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Tannin stain is "tea" colored water. 
Often times driftwood is added to get this effect, thinking some types of leaves may be used as well. 
None of my tanks are tannin stained, so someone else would be better on giving advice on how to keep tannin stained water.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Twistersmom is correct in defining tannin and how to get it. Most of us don't want it, as the water while clean is brownish/yellowish along the lines of weak tea. Water that is slightly acidic (pH below 7.0) is acidic because it contains organic nutrients that have leeched into it from vegetation and wood, i.e., tannins and other things.

Diamond tetras (Moenkhausia pittieri) come from Venezuela and inhabit waters that are soft (hardness) and acidic. These waters are frequently stained brown with tannins, which is why they are so acidic. They do tend to really 'sparkle" in such water, but they will look very nice in clear water that is slightly acidic and soft (particularly if they are wild caught fish; commercial bred fish are a bit more tolerant), but regardless, to look their best (and they are a very pretty tetra to be sure) they need a spacious tank (for swimming) with plants at the sides and back. They should be kept in a group as they are shoaling fish by nature, and will feel secure and be at their best in colour when kept in a group of 5 or more. The males have elongated dorsal fins so its easy to tell them apart from females except in very young fish when the dorsal hasn't developed yet. The males will continually display much like the Black phantom and several other tetra species, both to rival males and to the females.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I love my diamond tetras!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Indian Almond Leaves are also frequently used.


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

oaks as well


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I have tannin stained water but the tea effect didn't last much past the first few weeks/water changes. It's still stained but only really noticeable when I change the water and its all sitting in a pure white bucket.


----------

